# T track sourcing



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been on the lookout for an inexpensive source for T track. Rockler, Woodcraft, P tree, et. al. charge inexplicable prices for the stuff. 

I did get some aluminum extrusion for a table saw cross-cut sled. Pictures are attached, below. That track measures 1"x 1/2" and accomodates a 1/4" carraige bolt. I'd like to find a souce that will accomodate the standard 5/16" T track bolts as I have a few knobs and bolts of that size. 

Anybody have any suggestions as to a source for the larger slotted T track?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Lance! Have you tried E_Bay, That may be a way to go. Good luck!


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*T Track source*

Look at McMaster- Carr.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

DJeansonne said:


> Look at McMaster- Carr.


Wow- Great tip!

Not sure we are taliking the same animal, but here are some prices:

Woodcraft 48" t track $28.99
McMaster Carr 48" t track $9.94

Quite a difference!
rstermer


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

DJeansonne said:


> Look at McMaster- Carr.


Their T Track measures identical to Rockler but it says the track accomodates a 1/4" hex bolt. I wonder if it will accomodate a 5/16" T slot bolt?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No Lance, it will not. The 1/4" hex bolt T track is the smaller stuff Sears uses. Most other brands use the slightly larger size.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Mike, that's what I thought. I'm still on the hunt...


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Lance,

I think you're looking at the "T-slot" extrusions. That stuff is readily available in a multitude of sizes from many industrial/laboratory supply houses. Shorter sections are available on eBay.

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lance

eBay Store: Search results for 80 20 8020 Aluminum T-Slot T Slot extrusion 8020 garage sale.

I use it all the time. top of the line tee-slot

=====


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Is the Miter T-Track & T-Bar from MLCS any good for you. They do a couple of versions.

Router accessories

Incra do some as well as Woodcraft.

Buy T-Track, Jig & Fixture Hardware - Woodcraft.com


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Lance
> 
> eBay Store: Search results for 80 20 8020 Aluminum T-Slot T Slot extrusion 8020 garage sale.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,
Yup, the extrusion is really heavy duty. I used it on my version of the Eagle Lake crosscut sled. As I posted, it accomodates a 1/4" carraige bolt or 1/4" slot bolt but not 5/16". Maybe I'm fighting the tide on this and should figure on building all the T track projects I have in mind with 1/4" slot bolts rather than 5/16". I'd like to keep to some kind of standardization with track items.

Mike, thanks for the links from MLCS and Woodcraft. The pricing, though....? I guess I'm just getting so old that "sticker shock" is becoming a way of life, lol. Still, $25 + for a 4' section of aluminum T track is pricey, IMO. Most of the suppliers offer the track with a couple of clamps or other hardware. Maybe they are aware that asking + $20 for a small piece of aluminum won't attract sales.


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*T Track from McMaster Carr*

The McMaster T Track is a lighter duty and specified as 1/4 hex bolt. I have some 5/17 square head bolts (not sure where I got them) that fit the slot very well. Regular 5/16 hex bolts do not fit.
But at $9.96 for 48 inch and $5.10 for 24 inch they are hard to beat if you are building normal duty jigs and hold downs. The track savings will offset your existing inventiory of bolts.
I purchased some dual miter/t track from peachtree and it is very strong and heavy wall. 
Amazon sells Incra at some very good prices also and I think you would get free shipping on orders over $25.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

DJeansonne said:


> The McMaster T Track is a lighter duty and specified as 1/4 hex bolt. I have some 5/17 square head bolts (not sure where I got them) that fit the slot very well. Regular 5/16 hex bolts do not fit.
> But at $9.96 for 48 inch and $5.10 for 24 inch they are hard to beat if you are building normal duty jigs and hold downs. The track savings will offset your existing inventiory of bolts.
> I purchased some dual miter/t track from peachtree and it is very strong and heavy wall.
> Amazon sells Incra at some very good prices also and I think you would get free shipping on orders over $25.
> ...


Don, thanks for your help and thoughts on the T track. If the Mcmaster-Carr track has a slot opening of 5/16", it wins the prize on lowest price for that size. I will be getting some for my next project, a drill press table. Thanks.


----------

